

What is the password for hide and seek.com? - zabbyz

Does anyone know the password for www.hideandseek.com?
======
thesmileyone
Bit of a wierd question as the site doesn't seem to index on Google atleast.
Can you tell me what the site does and why you want access?

Ultimatley, find out for yourself what the password is?
[http://www.cvedetails.com/vulnerability-
list/vendor_id-45/pr...](http://www.cvedetails.com/vulnerability-
list/vendor_id-45/product_id-66/version_id-109442/Apache-Http-
Server-2.2.16.html)

------
frankacter
These are the guys behind the site, you can contact them directly:

[http://fenzi.com/](http://fenzi.com/)

